# Bones



## TDI-line (15 Apr 2009)

Now you may think TDI is going off at a tangent again, but does anyone know if anyone has used animal skulls or bones as tank decor?

It something i've thought about recently, but does  sound a little tabboo and maybe just too wrong for a planted aquascape.

My thoughts were off an animal skull sunk into the substrate with grasses growing around and through it, with maybe some moss covering some bones.

I've no idea how bone would react in the tank, and whether it would be suitable, or would float.

I've had a look on Ebay for Taxidermy, and there's some interesting stuff...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/7X-LARGE-ROE-DEER ... 240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AMAZING-SCARY-RAM ... 240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SKELETON-SKULL-AN ... 240%3A1318


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Apr 2009)

The crazy genius Oliver Knot did a tank with skulls in, i don't think they were real though


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Apr 2009)

Just like wood, being a dead natural material, they will break down, but we use wood in our tanks all the time and cope with this fine!  Maybe you might be best trying to source realistic plastic versions instead?


----------



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2009)

Funnily enough I've considered this idea for a biotope!


----------



## glenn (15 Apr 2009)

that ram skellington would look so cool spanning the length of a 4 foot tank


----------



## a1Matt (15 Apr 2009)

Nice idea.  
I can visualise the grass growing through them.

Oliver Knott skulls...  http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/85029378  The wood through the eye makes me laugh   

If you can take the time to trawl through his pbase galleries I think there are more tanks with off the wall ideas (I think there is a cool football one from memory).


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2009)

I seem to remember having this conversation on another forum a few years back, but specifically about horns.  I seem to remember that horns can be a problem, but not sure about skulls.  I assume there might be some sort of reaction with CO2 being added to the tank?  (like when adding certain stones).


----------



## johnny70 (15 Apr 2009)

Bones will sink, now I'm not sure if they are treated? if not they are going to breakdown, ablit slowly. When we make stock from bones at work(I'm a Head Chef  ) they start to break down after around 24hours of simmering (approx 90Âºc) now how long this would take at 25Âºc I have no idea, they leech what I believe to be calcium(being bone I would be pretty sure about that :?: ) making  stock cloudy.............. no idea if that helps, just thought I butt in  

JOHNNY


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Apr 2009)

in your size tank you could create an amazing scape with them, they look like an idea size. I can imagine it now...


----------



## squiggley (15 Apr 2009)

Did contemplate something similar.

Living on the edge of Exmoor I thought about using a pair of stag antlers instead of bogwood.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Apr 2009)

This Oliver Knott one is more impressive:  http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/91734325


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2009)

Not planted as such but a "biotope" there's a or was a pirrahna tank owned by a stoke hobbyist that had numerous skulls and rib cages in it my uncle tok me to see what feels like a million years ago. I'll ask my uncle kevin whos it was and where it is and get back I seem to remember the owner telling me it was deer and goat skulls.

It's do able and I've seen some american arrowana keepers doing it, it's a little bit too black metal for my liking however.


----------



## TDI-line (15 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, ok then here comes 'Blyxa - Chihuahua'.


----------



## JamesM (15 Apr 2009)

I LOVE the idea! Its proper outside the box thinking, sometime I'm also working on  

I'd stay clear of fake skulls like Oli used however, as it does nothing but ad a cheesy vibe like his Nature Soil packaging 

Good luck Dan, I'm keeping watch on this


----------

